# got a double-tail. Woo-Hoo!



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

went to the pet store a few minutes ago and found a double-tail betta.
also a picture from this morning of my chewed off tail betta displaying himself.
tell me what you think?(he was only $3.49, can't beat that!!!)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice new additions


----------

